# New Martell Patterns



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's the next two knife patterns that we'll be making. They're being made in O-1 (at Rc60-61) both only in western to start but eventually we will offer wa as well but not for awhile. 

*Note - The petty handle is shown slightly oversize on purpose to allow for tweaking when shaping the scales. 


*Nakiri stats*

Blade Length - 180mm
Height (at heel) - 60mm
Price - $375


*Petty stats*

Blade Length - 160mm
Height (at heel) - 34mm
Price - $295


----------



## rsacco (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice! I want a petty - when can I order one?


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in for a Nakiri. Thanks.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 17, 2012)

What?? Still no butcher knife? J/k looks like some good stuff Dave.


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2012)

When will they be available to order Dave?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, Dave, what about the cleaver? :rofl2:


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks good to me, Dave. Are you planning on sticking to the same type of "bolster?"


----------



## obtuse (Feb 17, 2012)

sign me up for a petty


----------



## Dusty (Feb 17, 2012)

Petty looks great. Nice heel height.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

Jim said:


> When will they be available to order Dave?




I've been trying to set up my website to allow for ordering but I'm having big problems with it. I'll call support tomorrow and see what they can do, I'm too tired right now.

Once this is fixed the option for monthly payments will be made available just like the gyutos & sujis. This has proven to be a very popular method of purchasing our knives so I'm continuing on with it. 

I'll be sure to mention when the site is set up.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Are you planning on sticking to the same type of "bolster?"




Yes sir, the wood bolster has been working out nice for me and it's been the most requested so I'm sticking with it. Plus, I like the ability to add a little flair to each knife making them one of a kinds.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

Dusty said:


> Petty looks great. Nice heel height.




Thanks, I'm glad that you noticed since this was intentional. I designed it to be what I like in a petty and that's the ability to work off and on the board.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> OK, Dave, what about the cleaver? :rofl2:




:curse:


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2012)

You might as well add the wa option to the monthly payment plan, ya know what I mean?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2012)

How bout a honesuki!


----------



## add (Feb 18, 2012)

Dave, I think these are two _very_ good model choices in your repertoire...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

Kyle said:


> How bout a honesuki!



Soon!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

OK both of these new knives have been added to our shopping cart and are available to order on the monthly payment plan. I will be sending the templates to the waterjet folks this week and getting some blanks cut from our steel following that. 

_*Note - At this time there is not a wa handle option, these are to be western handled knives.
_

See *Martell 180mm Nakiri* & *Martell 160mm Petty* for details



Thanks to all of you for your interest! 
Dave


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 18, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Yes sir, the wood bolster has been working out nice for me and it's been the most requested so I'm sticking with it. Plus, I like the ability to add a little flair to each knife making them one of a kinds.



Are you saying it has nothing to do with the PITA the last metal bolsters were 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Are you saying it has nothing to do with the PITA the last metal bolsters were
> 
> k.




No way....that was all fun!
ullhair:


----------



## bcrano (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the petty. Gosh I can't wait to get one of your knives


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Brian


----------



## greenspeed (Feb 19, 2012)

You got me again, Dave; I just got in line for a petty :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2012)

greenspeed said:


> You got me again, Dave; I just got in line for a petty :doublethumbsup:




Woohoo - thank you sir! :thankyou2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 9, 2012)

The nakiri & petty blanks just arrived this morning, I'm tweaking the profiles to perfection this afternoon, and will send them off to heat treat tomorrow afternoon. I sure can't wait to get going on these new patterns.


----------



## Shinob1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> The nakiri & petty blanks just arrived this morning, I'm tweaking the profiles to perfection this afternoon, and will send them off to heat treat tomorrow afternoon. I sure can't wait to get going on these new patterns.



I'm thinking one of your Nakiris will be in my near future.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 10, 2012)

Shinob1 said:


> I'm thinking one of your Nakiris will be in my near future.



I like the way you think Gerald! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's the first finished nakiri. *Click* on the picture below to see more....


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 26, 2012)

very nice Dave.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Here's the first finished nakiri. *Click* on the picture below to see more....
> 
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ives-A-Gallery?p=145090&viewfull=1#post145090



Wow! Fantastic Dave.


----------

